# Hand Grinder advice



## Pearfish (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

i use a Hario grinder with a glass collection cup at home in conjunction with a French press. I work overseas and need a sturdy travel option to take with me. I will be using a French press or similar brew method of coffee making. I need something light, sturdy and reliable.

Im considering a Made by Knock Feldgrind.

Is there any any other alternatives?

if not where is the best place to buy one?

Many thanks

wayne


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hard to beat for doses of up to 35g.

Try Harvey Nichols, Brewlab, Dear Green, Machina Espresso.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The other option is a lido 3 but I think the feldgrind is smaller.


----------



## Pearfish (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. Dear green have them for £114 with a free bag of coffee. I want to wait as I'm out of the country until the 08th of Feb so coffee would be no good to me on return. Don't want to miss out on a grinder though.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

It will be hard to beat a Feldgrind in terms of portability, quality and price.


----------



## mikemaddux (Sep 24, 2016)

My Feldgrind is super. Buy from anywhere but madebyknock.com, if you want standard communication and reasonably quick delivery.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fits inside an Aeropress iirc.

Had a go with one at Cup North last year. Very fast for courser grinds and good consistency. If space was a premium for me I'd have one.


----------



## leozava (Jan 4, 2017)

the helor 101 is awesome! both produce great grinds but I prefer my helor to my feldgrind


----------

